# Why does it not smell?



## xmelissa4 (Jul 21, 2009)

I've seen these plants grow from clone to harvest and at no point does the area get taken over with smell like I've read on other posts. In  fact upon harvest the buds do not smell even when put in jars, bags, etc. while curing. I like it whne the buds have a smell  as far as the high goes it's alright. By the way the clones are all high grade strains, no ditch or bag weed.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 21, 2009)

Hmmm, strange.  Never had that happen to me.

Maybe you have a faulty sniffer???


----------



## hanfhead (Jul 21, 2009)

Yea, I was thinking it must be your sniffer too. I use a can 66 filter and my neighbor once asked if I thought skunks were living nearby. Whooooops


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 21, 2009)

doesn't smell, even in flower, eh?... hmmm...

why don't you call up your local police detatchment and ask them to come over and do a sniff test for ya outside yer grow... guarantee they'll say someth'n different...

a strain of cannibas that doesn't smell... impossible... like ma said, yer sniffer ain't working too good....


----------



## xmelissa4 (Jul 21, 2009)

Very funny but I am serious, it is a freinds grow. Indoors and the only way to get a smell is to seriously squeeze the bud to get a smell. But then during harvest and curing the bud will get a wet smell, like fresh cut grass. The srtains are, grapes, Mass skunk, Blue Dream, Hindu skunk, Purple Kush and Fruitpunch. I would have thought from all these different strains you would smell at leaste the skunk. The buds always look nice but as far as smell and high they just don't measure up. Thought maybe too much nutes or not enough light or who knows. I am wondering becuase i do not want to get buds like those. Not sure on quanity of nutes but the nutes are as follows:
FF Big Grow, Tiger Bloom, Big Bloom,
Open seaseme, Cha Ching and Beastie Budz.
FF Ocean Soil. If anyone can help Thanks.


----------



## Alistair (Jul 21, 2009)

It sounds like you're on the right track regarding the lack of odor:  It might be improper growing technique.  Now, what exactly isn't being done properly, is a good question.  Fill us in on the details of the grow, such as pH, lights, frequency of watering and feeding etc.

My plants normally don't have much odor either, but once dried and cured, they smell good and the buzz is superb. The only time I was concerned with odor was when I was growing a skunk strain, but even then, none of my grows has ever been very stinky, with the exception of my first grow; it stunk the whole place up.  The grow that was really stinky was done in another apartment, totally different location.  I wonder if the location of the grow makes a difference in odor?


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jul 21, 2009)

I think that since you went from clone to harvest it is possible that you have become use to the odor. Try leaving for 4 days and come back and tell me you don't smell it. Every time we come home from vacation the house sinks like weed and I don't smell it day to day either.

MCM


----------



## xmelissa4 (Jul 22, 2009)

400 MH for veg and 400 HPS for flower, open closet for veg , grow cabinet for flowering aprox 2x3x6, 18/6 for veg and 12/12 for flower
Water from well, Not sure on PH but I knows he does test and keep within prefered range or uses the up down adjuster.

The only thing I was not sure of is he uses self watering planters where as everyone else uses buckets. Could the self watering planters be keeping the plants soil to moist and not letting it dry out enough like every one suggests. His watering schedule is every other day as needed. 

Also after harvest I looked at the root ball left and the roots did get rootbound, could this prevent the plant from reaching full quality, I know rootbound stunts the plants growth but does it effect it's ability to produce THC and fragrance.


My point is I know this guy puts a lot of effort and makes sure he uses only FF products. Where as others I have seen where the plants were not as cared for that had more smell even throughout the veg cycle. so why does this guy who takes os much care get only ok results quality wise.


----------



## xmelissa4 (Jul 22, 2009)

Motor City Madman said:
			
		

> I think that since you went from clone to harvest it is possible that you have become use to the odor. Try leaving for 4 days and come back and tell me you don't smell it. Every time we come home from vacation the house sinks like weed and I don't smell it day to day either.
> 
> MCM


Well you see these are not my plants so yeah I would think when I haven't been to his house for a week or so that upon entering his grow room I would smell the girls, but there is no strong or even mild smell, only once I squeeze the bud does it smell but then not strong either. Upon harvest it get's that wet grass smell that never really goes away.  The plants have great pistol and bud growth but not sticky.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 22, 2009)

I had very similar issues about a decade ago growing in coco and hydroton in constant feed drip buckets.  I had very pretty buds but you had to squeeze them to release any odor out of the weed and it got you high but it just wasn''t dank!   I do think that the self watering containers probably have a lot to do with it.  IME mj needs to hunger a bit between feedings for optimum root as well as trich production.  I ended up reducing my nute strength and I put the drip feeding on 3-4 15 min cycles and my plants improved in quality the following grow.  Not much later I switched to soil and I had even better results so I've never looked back but obviously lots of people use hydro with great dankness routinely achieved.  

I don't think that being root bound would be much of a problem in a self watering system.  Like hydro, when nutes are constantly supplied a large root ball isn't necessary like it is in soil.  

Have your friend try some other pots that can be hand fed or use another hydro method with the feed cycles controlled by a timer.  I also suggest that they go with half strength nutes...   IME too many nutes can give you less goo too...   Does your friend use a chart like the one I've attached?  I suggest they use the chart at half the recommended dose with controlled feedings as a new starting point.

Peace! 

View attachment ff-feed-hydro.pdf


----------



## crozar (Jul 22, 2009)

i think its true that some dont smell lol , im vouching for the weed with no smell i think 1 of myne doesnt and the weird thing is did any1 study about the NPK value if possible to make a plant straight away flower and produce buding on its 2nd week ? i mean i will give it a test with golden malawi or some other strains other then autoflowering dwarfs but really im sure 1 of the values calibrated with the other may make the plant produce buding i got an autoflowering plant which is nearly harvest and its a finger tall LOL btw it smells fruity but not weed and by cutting a small piece for my pipe it got me high but not for long  , this plant may give me 2grams only lol .


----------



## Friend-of-a-friend (Jul 22, 2009)

Every plant Ive ever grown was rootbound by the end (even in a ten gallon planter). And they all stank, so I dont think it has to do with that. I would like to say it is strain, but from the list of strains you rattled off I doubt if thats it either......I'm baffled.


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Jul 22, 2009)

Melissa,
I think dirtyolesouth mita pegged it. My first and only grow indoors this last winter was WW. Hardly no smell, and a "good" but not- high. Well, i definitely was over-nuting with the foxfarms. I believe the "way" is 1/2 strength of what they say, if your friend was over-nuting or even nuting as directed, cud be the reason for the less-potency, no-sticky/smell---i am curious so ask him about his feeding schedule and post. I'm not positive this caused my problem but i know i overfed. This winter, definitely will change my feeding schedule. Good luck and i'm sure your sniffer is great


----------



## xmelissa4 (Jul 22, 2009)

To everybody, thanks so far, I posted another thread about nutes canceling out other nutes. I also think this might have some impact on it. He does follow the FF directions on schedule exactly and nutes his plants twice a week and for a 6 plants set up he uses 5 gallons of well water for each watering cycle.


----------



## MindzEye (Jul 22, 2009)

I use self watering planters and self watering buckets i made, with my exhaust fan on I cant really smell anything but if I even touch a leaf or a stem I can smell it STRONG!! My buds smell also....


----------

